# 9 gram OG hash Ball



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

oh mah gawd is all I can say.:ignore: 



I have not left my chair in 4 days.:hubba:


Look at the OIL SPOTS!!! : DROOL


----------



## accid (Jul 18, 2009)

Was it difficult to create this hash ball? did you us any bud or just the leaves? get back at me.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

accid said:
			
		

> Was it difficult to create this hash ball? did you us any bud or just the leaves? get back at me.


EASIEST HERB EXTRACT TO MAKE!!!


1. You take 90% or stronger isopropyl alcohol 
2. Fill Mason jar full of leaf trim from your crop (alternately you can save all of your leaves/stems from the bud you buy).
3. Freeze Mason Jar. (this hardens chlorophyll)
4. Get a 2 liter bottle and cut the lid off (funnel) at the label.
5. Insert a coffee filter into the funnel and set up the funnel on a pyrex dish.
6. Pour isopropyl alcohol into mason jar (16oz bottle for large jar)
7. Shake vigorously.
8. Strain through filter into dish. 
9. Let alcohol evaporate over 48 hours.
10. Scrape up hash and have fun!


*remember, the longer you wash the leaves with isopropyl, the more hash you get - THE LESS POTENT IT BECOMES. I recommend 30 sec MAX of shaking.





edit: few years have gone by and i have, through proper testing, discovered that using an organic solvent such as iso, hexane, butane, etc.... can be toxic. 

Please be advised and take caution. I now make concentrated THC by means of liqCO2 ectraction


----------

